# Replaced CAR battery now keyfobs are dead



## AndrewC1397 (Mar 23, 2021)

We have a 2007 X3 and I had to replace the battery. Not paying dealership absurd prices for a car I'm going to get rid of the moment I can get it paid off. So I got a Duralast H8 battery from Autozone and swapped it out myself. Didn't realize I needed to keep some power connected to maintain things. So, now our keyfobs won't lock or unlock the doors. We paid a bunch of money to get some new keys about a year ago and now they are garbage. They start the car but I can't afford to buy more fobs or pay someone $50+ per key to program them. This car is a money pit. I'd appreciate any advice anyone can give me. Thanks!


----------



## bimmermanusa (Mar 24, 2021)

You need to 'code the keys' to the vehicle. There are YouTube videos that show you how to do this...


----------



## AndrewC1397 (Mar 23, 2021)

Wow you're right. That was easy. Can't believe they charged me so much for that.


----------

